# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  معرفی مدیر جدید بخش Delphi.Net

## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

بدینوسیله دوست و همکار گرامی جناب آقای *علی حدیدیان* (SyntaxCheck) بعنوان مدیر جدید بخش Delphi.Net معرفی میگردد.

علی جان، به جمع مسئولین این سایت خوش آمدی  :)

----------


## Abbas Arizi

تبریک :flower:

----------


## Mahdiseif

آقای حدیدیان
سلام
تبریک عرض نموده و امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## phantasm

تبریک میگم :heart:  :flower:

----------


## Farhad.B.S

تبریک  :gift:  :flower:  و موفق باشید .

----------


## احمد

آقای حدیدیان 
 :) تبریک 
انشاءالله موفق باشید.

----------


## Anti_Evil

علی آقا تبریک عرض میکنم، موفق باشی ...

هفته مدیر و مدیریت مبارک !

----------

علی جون تبریک  :)   :تشویق:

----------


## ali643

علی آقا مبارکهههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههههههههه :flower:  :flower:

----------


## oxygenws

:flower:  :gift:  :flower:  :gift:  :flower:  :flower:   :تشویق:   :تشویق:   :flower:  :gift:

----------


## ramin_rp

:flower:

----------


## hr110

تبریک ، تبریک و تبریک

موفق باشید

 :flower:  :gift:  :heart:  :kiss:

----------


## Best Programmer

تبریک ما را هم بپذیرید. امیدوارم موفق باشی!

----------


## DataMaster

خییییییییییییییییییلی مبارک باشه :flower:  :flower: 
شیرینی یادت نره :cake:  :gift:

----------


## JavanSoft

من هم بشدت  :wink: تبریک می گویم و امیدوارم همیشه موفق باشید + 1 جعبه گز :gift:

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
از لطف همه دوستان ممنونم. امیدوارم که همگی موفق باشید و همیشه سلامت و امیدوارم که بتونم هر چند جزئی و کم مفید واقع بشم.
________________________________________
آقای وکیلی بالاخره این جعبه گز رو برو بچه ها از شما میگیریم، نگران نباشید  :mrgreen:  :evil2:  :wink:

----------


## ali643

علی آقا اگه تونستی پوشت گوشتو ببینی می تونی از اصفهانی ها هم جعبه گز بگیری :mrgreen:  :mrgreen: 
ما هم که کناره گوششون هستیم نتونستیم :cry:
اصفهانی ها جون به ازرائیل با سود 21درصد می دهند اونوقت می خوای گز بهمون بدهند

----------


## jirjirakk

علی آقا مبارکه  :flower:

----------


## kia1349

آقا عرض ادب و تبریک به جمع مدیران خوش آمدید

----------


## amir_king2_2

تبریک میگم. :wink:

----------


## houshmand

تبریک میگم

----------


## ramin_rp

:flower: 
 :kiss:

----------


## PayamGroup

آقای حدادیان من هم تبریک می گویم
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

